# Southern Ontario 3D Shoots



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone know if the various southern Ontario archery clubs are going to start their 3D tournament shoots again this year? Used to enjoy going for the day to Guelph area, Durham Archers, North York, Apsley, and Kingston shoots. I know Durham lost their grounds and were having issues finding a new area. Kingston shows Ontario 3D Championship, but no weekend shoot. Probably still dancing around various COVID rules as per outside shooters coming in. See a bunch of indoor shoots on Ontario Archery Association page, but not a lot of 3D. Thanks.


----------



## aledub (Nov 10, 2015)

In for some info too!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The Archery Ontario page shows outdoor/3Ds starting up in May. The tournament directory is regularly updated as info comes in from the clubs, but the clubs have a lot of work to do getting reorganized after such a long break. Patience. 😄


----------



## aledub (Nov 10, 2015)

Ya so looking forward to getting outdoors again!


----------

